# Kielbasa Dip - gets RAVE reviews



## monstah (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a recipe for a dip I make during football season... 

It says "hot" keilbasa dip only because it's served warm. 

Make this as an appetizer using either a store-bought fully cooked kielbasa, or smoke one yourself and use it in the dip (probably your best bet). Make sure the kielbasa is still somewhat warm (NOT HOT!) when you make this dip, it will help to soften the cream cheese

People LOVE this dip, it has a nice smoky flavor to it and it's nice and creamy. Very easy to re-heat in the microwave. It's delicious served cold, too.

If you're have a big get-together, just double up the recipe.


*HOT KIELBASA DIP*

16-ounce package cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
2/3 cup milk
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
16 ounces fully cooked Kielbasa or polish sausage, finely chopped
1 cup sliced green onions or scallions, divided
Â½ cup grated parmesan cheese
In a 3 quart microwave safe bowl, heat cream cheese, uncovered, on high for 1 minute (or more, until soft)

Stir the sour cream, milk, mayonnaise and Worcestershire sauce into the heated cream cheese. Add the kielbasa, Â½ cup of the green onions and the parmesan cheese. Mix well.

Microwave uncovered on high for 3 to 4 minutes or until heated through, stirring once.

Sprinkle with the remaining onions and serve with crackers or vegetables.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you Monstah, that looks really good.


----------



## white cloud (Oct 12, 2007)

It does sound real good!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

sounds great-but what about the mayo being warmed- prolly best not to save it right ?


----------



## monstah (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't save it for more than a few days, but I have made it and used it a day or two later with no ill effects.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 12, 2007)

*Hey Matty, would half and half work instead of milk? Milk is not good for me. Thanks, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Terry*


----------



## monstah (Oct 12, 2007)

I assume that it would work just fine, give it a try and let me know!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

i know yer 1/2... 1/2 rum 1/2 coke


----------



## jamesb (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe! Gonna give this a go at our company BBQ cookout next weekend...

James.


----------



## monstah (Oct 15, 2007)

Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## payson (Oct 18, 2007)

I made this for some guests last night. We had about 6 different appetizers, meatballs, wraps, etc... This dip was the hit of the party. It got plenty of rave reviews. In fact, it's going in my favorite recipe file! Thanks!


----------



## monstah (Oct 18, 2007)

Excellent! I'm glad the dip was a hit! It certainly has been popular whenever and wherever I've served it. I've found that the green onions are key in getting the unique flavor.

Yay! My first SMF contribution put to good use!


----------



## payson (Oct 18, 2007)

Funny thing about the onions, my wife isn't a huge onion fan. I made the dip a night in advance and when she tried it prior to heating it she immediately said it was too "oniony" for her. Last night after everyone kept raving about it she figured she'd better give it another chance. Now she's hooked! I wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 24, 2007)

*  Hey Matty, just wanted you to know, the half and half worked great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*   I took your dip to a gathering of friends in my spirtual group, I made a BIG batch, they couldn't eat it all, but when I started to pack up the left overs, they split it up and took it home. I almost lost my arm. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*   Dang it Gypsy, you know that coke goes flat when you cook it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## squeezy (Nov 17, 2007)

Made a half batch last night as part of a small family Pot-luck dinner.
You guessed it! ... everyone loved it as much as my Capanata recipe, including myself. Next time, I will leave the Kielbasa a little more chunkier.
Thanks so much for sharing this one Monstah.


----------



## monstah (Nov 19, 2007)

My pleasure! I figure I'm not quite up to par with my smoking, so I have to contribute somehow! Glad things went over well!


----------

